# SEDNA - BR - Stoner/Hard/Alternative



## rodrigogrng (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello.

We are a band from Brazil. 
Since the "heavy" scene here couldn't get more awful than it already is in terms of support and opportunities, we decided to record, mix and produce our own tracks for free distribution over the internet. Our work is made out of pure passion for the music we play and we expect nothing in return for it, only your sincere thoughts about it.

Here is the link to our bandcamp: Sedna

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Hallic (Jun 27, 2012)

stamp of aproval


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 27, 2012)

I like it. Velvet Revolver should have done something similar instead of falling to pieces. It's like grunge came back w bigger balls haha.


----------



## rodrigogrng (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you very much, guys. Really! Remember that you can download the entire album for FREE. Also, this isn't the final tracklist and more music will be added soon, so keep checking.


----------



## rodrigogrng (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello again, comrades!

We have just added two more songs to our bandcamp. Yesterday was a great day for us, because a swedish label (Ozium Records) took interest in distributing our album in Europe! Since we are from Brazil, where things are really though in terms of support, this was amazing news for us.

Anyways, enough with the talking. Here it is our latest tracks:

http://sednamusic.bandcamp.com/track/charger

http://sednamusic.bandcamp.com/track/worm-after-wisdom

Let us know what you think of it.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry for the somewhat OT, but I can't hear the name 'Sedna" in a musical context without thinking of this:


----------



## Flemmigan (Aug 7, 2012)

First off, man, congrats on being approached by a label! That's really sick news. Obviously a lot of hard work has gone into the recordings so that's an awesome milestone.

Secondly, I love the new tracks. I haven't gotten around to listening to the previous ones, but Charger and Worm After Wisdom kick ass. I'm generally not a fan of grunge/alternative because most of it seems to sound the same, but like Konfyouzd said it's like grunge came back with bigger balls. Sick approach man. Great tones and production. 

Good luck with everything! Do you guys have a Facebook page?


----------



## rodrigogrng (Aug 8, 2012)

Flemmigan said:


> First off, man, congrats on being approached by a label! That's really sick news. Obviously a lot of hard work has gone into the recordings so that's an awesome milestone.
> 
> Secondly, I love the new tracks. I haven't gotten around to listening to the previous ones, but Charger and Worm After Wisdom kick ass. I'm generally not a fan of grunge/alternative because most of it seems to sound the same, but like Konfyouzd said it's like grunge came back with bigger balls. Sick approach man. Great tones and production.
> 
> Good luck with everything! Do you guys have a Facebook page?



Thank you very much for the kind words, dude! 
And, yes, we have a FB page:
SEDNA | Facebook
Join our group and get all the updates about the finishing process of Sublime End, our first album.

We wish you the best.


----------



## rodrigogrng (Aug 26, 2012)

So, we've put out another song. An acoustic one, this time. Check it out! 
Fall From Grace | Sedna


----------



## rodrigogrng (Sep 18, 2012)

So, finally, the album is completely finished and available for free streaming /download at Sedna. Recording it was an amazing experience for us and we really hope you all enjoy it in it's entirety. Now it's time to find another drummer and start practicing for the upcoming gigs!


Thank you very much for the support and always remember: this was all for you.

All the best,

Rodrigo Lacerda
Pablo Wilard
Fábio Lyra


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 27, 2012)

hey man did you guys have a myspace back in the day? i remember adding you guys (this would be years ago mind you). kinda feel off but im gald you guys are still around if it is infact you because i rememer rather enjoying you fguys xD. man i miss myspace sometimes found you guys as well as And Hell Followed With way back, good shit for sure haha!


----------



## rodrigogrng (Sep 27, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> hey man did you guys have a myspace back in the day? i remember adding you guys (this would be years ago mind you). kinda feel off but im gald you guys are still around if it is infact you because i rememer rather enjoying you fguys xD. man i miss myspace sometimes found you guys as well as And Hell Followed With way back, good shit for sure haha!



Oh, man... we've never had a myspace, sorry. Maybe you're thinking about another band. Anyway, thanks for your support!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 4, 2012)

To be completely honest... I _love_ your music, both the songs themselves and the heavy cojones sound!


----------



## rodrigogrng (Oct 4, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> To be completely honest... I _love_ your music, both the songs themselves and the heavy cojones sound!



That is very awesome to hear, man. Thank you very much!
Best regards from all the band.


----------

